# I'm ready to come to the



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Side...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*cactus-pits* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel warm and fuzzy..and pumped already


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool, I'm close to making that decision too.  Sure we can learn something from all these people here.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

